# Roll call for Feb 20-23 hog hunt!



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2009)

It's getting closer folks.  I've included a few links to last years hunt info.  I plan to do some killin this year!

This years hunt will be from Feb 20-23. Here is a post from last years hunt.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=164884

These are some photos from last year.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=174212

If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask.
Take care, Marty


----------



## Bowana (Jan 7, 2009)

I plan on being there, Lord willing, and I'm bringing Wild Willie with me also. I can't wait! Looking foward to some hog killing.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 7, 2009)

Im going to try to make it


----------



## Al33 (Jan 7, 2009)

It certainly is my intent to not miss this one so plan on me being there.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you post the details please


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 7, 2009)

I am planning on making this one.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2009)

This hunt will be on the Altamaha WMA in the Buffalo Swamp tract.  There is a nice primitive (no water or facilities) campground.  There is good hunting within walking distance of camp.  There is a gated road right at camp that runs through some really good areas that stretches 4 miles.  Many of us will have bicycles this year, I am sure.  

We will have a camp fire, or two, every nite.  The dates are 20-23 (Fri-Mon) officially, but I'm sure a few will arrive early and stay late.  I will be there 20-23.  I will try to get us started with firewood.  Bring your own groceries.  There is talk of another possible fish fry.  If you are interested in heading this up just mention it on here, and I'm sure others will volunteer to help.  I will point newcomers in a good direction, but don't plan on guiding one on one.  There will be many folks that hunted last year.  A compass is required, and a GPS receiver is recommended.  There have been folks lost for a week in this area!  Bugs shouldn't be bad, but the skeeters can and do flair up with a warm spell.    A Thermocell is a good idea.  Weather can range from 25-75 degrees this time of year, so dress accordingly.  

Driving directions:  Head west on 251 from the Darien I-95 exit.  Stay straight when 251 turns off to the right.  The road to the WMA is on the left about 8 miles from I-95.  Once on the dirt road in the management area, look for the sign in box.  You must sign in the first time you hunt.  Go through the gate at the sign in box and continue straight until you see the camp ground on the left.  It's about 3 miles.

Here is a link to the WMA map.  Use the West maps.

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/regions/pages/altamah_maps.aspx


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2009)

I should also mention that this is a gathering of traditional bowhunters.


----------



## Sharptop (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm planning on coming down. A rookie.

Can you get cell phone coverage out there?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2009)

"I should also mention that this is a gathering of traditional bowhunters."  If you are a wheelie shooter who has a genuine interest in hanging out in camp, seeing, and shooting traditional bows then you are welcome.  This is not intended to be a free-for-all.  It is a public WMA though.

I was able to get partial reception by climbing on top of the barbecue last time.  Don't count on it.  You can drive 6-7 miles and get good reception.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm In. See if acchyper wants to do the fry again. I'll bring the fish for Saturday night. I even thought about cooking somethin on Friday nite like maybe ribs or Beer can chickens. who's up for that?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 7, 2009)

Check your pms Martin.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 7, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Check your pms Martin.



Dont have any new ones. I'll call you.

I also have almost 200lbs of processed wild hog I just picked up this week. I will be happy to bring sausage for breakfast and some steaks if anyone wants it.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be there and if I let the kid's play hookie on Friday they'll be there to terrorizing the swamps, 10 and 14 years old!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 7, 2009)

So us compound shooters are not invited huh


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 7, 2009)

If I don't have to work I would like to come.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm planning on it but sometimes it doesn't work out.  I'm sure going to try.  Marty I still have a great stack of fire wood at my place.  I could likely bring a boat again if helpful.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll plan on cutting some of that wood for you Bill.  The boat is up to you.  I think it would be fun to try the boats again.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 8, 2009)

Marty re: the firewood 
It is all cut into 3 to 4 foot lengths now.  Just got to be haulled to the site.  Yall are welcome to it whether I can make it or not.  I just have no way to haul it.  Probably two PU loads.  It is all wood from bay trees it will burn like gas I think!


----------



## gsubo (Jan 8, 2009)

Not sure about camping but I will definately try to make it out for at least a day of huntin and meeting some of you guys.  Ill let ya know for sure as it gets closer and ill be sure bring whatever i need to help out.


----------



## smithuser (Jan 8, 2009)

*Tell me more*

Hello,

Please tell me more about this. I Have a few friends that love to hunt and love to make new friends. 

Sean


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 9, 2009)

If you will read the entire thread, and the links, you'll find quite a bit of information.  Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## RogerB (Jan 9, 2009)

I plan on being there


----------



## smithuser (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks
1. what kinds of bows can we use.
2. are there any fee that we will need to pay.
just question like these.

thanks again Sean


----------



## Corey (Jan 9, 2009)

smithuser said:


> Thanks
> 1. what kinds of bows can we use.
> 2. are there any fee that we will need to pay.
> just question like these.
> ...



1. Recurves and Long Bows 

2. WMA Stamp and you own food.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2009)

Getting closer!


----------



## Sharptop (Jan 27, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Getting closer!



I'd like to try some of that hog meat!


----------



## gatorbob (Jan 27, 2009)

*altahama*

Can you drive  to the campground or is it walk or bike?


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 27, 2009)

Corey said:


> 1. Recurves and Long Bows
> 
> 2. WMA Stamp and you own food.



So no Compunds  that bites


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2009)

You can drive right to the camp sites.  Some of the hunting grounds are down a closed road that is 4 miles long.  I will have my bike!


----------



## markland (Jan 27, 2009)

Me and Jeff(Tradbow) are planning on coming, but were gonna be on a mission to put some pigs on the ground, so we will probably not be hanging around camp much, but look forward to seeing ya'll down there.  It's time to kill some piggies!  Mark


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 31, 2009)

Glad to hear you and Jeff will be there Mark.  I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe I will be there!


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 31, 2009)

I sure would like to get over that way, never hunted over there much. Are the hogs pretty thick? Do you need waders or a canoe?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope to be there!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jan 31, 2009)

I may be able to make it one of those days.I should be getting my arrows back next week.I need to practice some more,to see if I can extend my range to 15yds..lol

Depends on the weather,and if I get to work.Good luck to all that go out!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wish I could go but I only shoot a compouund


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 2, 2009)

marty i will be there (hopefully) with the winer of the "little ben auction" in tow......i know RC the swamper is gonna get down early and so will me and phil (we will have to leave sat or sunday as he has a DR. appt. on mon. or tuesday.........hhhhhoooooo yyyyyyaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 2, 2009)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Wish I could go but I only shoot a compouund



You could go down and learn to shoot a trad bow, it's very addicting


----------



## markland (Feb 2, 2009)

Me too Apex, looking forward to meeting you as well as seeing some of the other guys again.  Bad part about working in the hunting industry is usually our busiest time is during hunting season so that limits my time to get out and hunt and play as well.  Missed alot of events, but always wanted to get to this one and hunt this area.  Sounds good from what I hear, but either way will enjoy walking some new ground and always enjoy anytime spent hunting with Jeff!  Mark


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey guys I havent used my Traditional bows in a while , can I come to and what is the cost . Any registration fees? I also have a friend who is a traditional bow shooter and would like to come also.


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 3, 2009)

From all the post I've read,It's not an absolute that you have to have a Traditional Bow.....Post #10  just states that it is a Tradional Bow gathering.....But it also states that it is a Public W.M.A.   I guess that means that everyone is welcome......I have a Crossbow but it's not Traditional.....Just a Horton,but I'm interested in shooting and hanging out with you guys and your sticks and strings...I never have shot a recurve but I use to be pretty good with my compound bow when it didn't have sites on it....Pretty much taught myself how.....


----------



## trad bow (Feb 3, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing the gang again. work has really kept me away alot here lately. No cost no registration as this is on an open WMA. Bring plenty for us to eat though!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a gathering of traditional bowhunters.  If we were having a classic car show, I doubt many Hummers would show.  We gather periodically to share a common interest.  That being traditional archery.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 3, 2009)

Nastytater said:


> From all the post I've read,It's not an absolute that you have to have a Traditional Bow.....Post #10  just states that it is a Tradional Bow gathering.....But it also states that it is a Public W.M.A.   I guess that means that everyone is welcome......I have a Crossbow but it's not Traditional.....Just a Horton,but I'm interested in shooting and hanging out with you guys and your sticks and strings...I never have shot a recurve but I use to be pretty good with my compound bow when it didn't have sites on it....Pretty much taught myself how.....



This thread is posted in the traditional hunting forum and nowhere else.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 4, 2009)

Pigmy and I plan to be there.
We'll head down Fri evening and stay at least 2 days maybe 3.
Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## markland (Feb 4, 2009)

As stated before this is just 1 of the several events that the TBG(Traditional Bowhunters of GA) and traditional hunters across the state gather for to enjoy hunts and the commeraderie of other trad hunters.  Since the events are normally held on public land during public hunts, they are open to anyone that wants to hunt and we have never isolated or try to discourage anyone from coming to these events.  However, I will say that if you show up with a non-trad bow, be sure someone will be trying to get you to try out a recurve and longbow and you will be encouraged to spend some shooting time with them and more then likely will discover the power and draw that shooting a trad bow has on each of us.  To most of the guys attending it is all about the event and just getting together with other trad hunters, but there are a few, hard core hunters in the group and they will be serious about doing some hunting as well!  Anyone is welcome at the campfire and it is always a great goup of people!  Mark


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2009)

Well said Mark.  I certainly don't want to exclude anyone, but don't want to be taken advantage of either.  If you have a genuine interest in traditional bows, but don't currently shoot one, this would be a golden opportunity to see what it's all about.  On the other hand, if you hunt with a different weapon and just want to get in on some of my secret spots, you will have clean up/cooking duty all weekend!


----------



## deersled (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm coming. Think I'll show up Thursday. Anybody else gonna be down that early?


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 4, 2009)

Great words Mark , right on the dollar bill!
I feel so alive slipping thru God's wonderful creation of flora and fauna, longbow in hand. Sure wished I had discovered Traditonal Archery years ago.
My son and I are planning the get there mid afternoon, Friday.
Looking forward to seeing eveyone, and thanks Apex for pulling this thing together.


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 4, 2009)

hey sled i will be down on wensday or thursday ......well said mark and marty.......um apex by the way send me your GPS that way i'll know where to look first........


----------



## Al33 (Feb 4, 2009)

We discussed this thoroughly last year regarding compound and crossbow shooters coming to these events and I think it's important to reiterate something here, but before I do let me emphatically state I am not speaking for Apex or anyone else other than myself.

This and last years hunt were organized by Apex, not TBG or any other traditional archery organization. Yes, likely most of those attending are TBG members but it is not a TBG sanctioned or advertised event. It is one person wanting to do something special for those he has a lot in common with, namely hunters who hunt with traditional bows. If Apex or anyone else here wants to host a shoot or hunt for traditional shooters only that is their prerogative and if they want to restrict it to traditional bows only that is also their prerogative and right to do so and no one should feel or be made to feel apologetic about it. 

If this or any other traditional archery hunt were advertised in other forums and/or it was noted that part of the intent for organizing it was to promote traditional archery then by all means, the door should be wide open.

This is not about excluding anyone, it's simply about the right of anyone here to organize an event for a certain group of people with specified like interests if that is their desire to do so.

If a group of crossbow hunters wanted to organize a hunt on a WMA somewhere I would not feel like I was being excluded just because I don't shoot one. Neither would I feel like I had a right to be a part of it just because it was being held on a WMA. If I wanted to organize a fly fishing trip for fly fishermen I wouldn't expect people to show up with spinning reels and worms.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going to be getting there sometime Thursday afternoon. I plan on staying until Sunday Evening or Monday. May not even leave until I have my first pig on the ground since I've never killed one, and don't have to be back at work until FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 4, 2009)

Al   
AMEN ! ............and well said...!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2009)

Bout time a long time bowman stood up n said something


----------



## Nastytater (Feb 4, 2009)

O.K.....Thank you guys very much for clearing things up  so clearly.....Very well said and it makes me feel like if I wanted to show up,then I would be welcome.....EVEN if I had a crossbow,I could still come and join in as long as I contributed to the event in someway or another....The problem I have and I have a feeling that other folks have had,is the private messages that I've recieved from one certain person in this thread.

I'm not going to reveal this persons name due to respect for a fellow hunter,but i never said or posted anything about this....Kinda made me feel un-welcome to find such a message about this hunt...I thought about the hunt all day today and studied on coming,but after recieveing this message.....I determined that I'd rather stay home.....So I guess you guys can say he caused you guys to lose my interest in Traditional Bow Hunting....Thanks anyway for your clarification though....It was very clear and very nice to hear that folks(no matter what differences) can still come to terms by voice instead of anger......


----------



## robert carter (Feb 4, 2009)

One thing about an All Trad get-together....we all get along.RC


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I plan on getting there late Friday afternoon and probably staying until Monday evening, unless I fill up the truck earlier, LOL.

Its great to have a traditional only hunt especially for newbies like me who can stand to learn a lot from more seasoned real archers. Look forward to the adventure.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am the one one that got the emails and did not feel welcome.  But what ever.  I am wondering if anyone would like to partner up and go hang out and hog hunt. I do not have a partner and willing to camp and hunt and have a good time.  I personally do not care what you shoot we are all hunters.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope to be there sometime Thursday and really looking forward to another great time with some really great folks.

wranglerjoe1968, you may want to start a thread in the Small Game, Hogs, Predators and Varmints Forum to see if you can get a group together for a pig hunt somewhere. I suspect you would get a good response since any weapon would be welcomed and there are many more that hunt with firearms and weapons other than just traditional bows.


----------



## Bowana (Feb 5, 2009)

I plan on getting there Friday before lunch and leaving out Sunday afternoon. Really looking foward to it!
Jeff


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Feb 5, 2009)

Is there only one campsite at this WMA


----------



## robert carter (Feb 5, 2009)

Wrangler Joe, I`m not the host on this gathering but I`m quite sure if you wanted good fellowship with folks that love to hunt You would have a good time.
 Personally I got to work on the weekend but was planning on being there on Wed-Friday  I`ll hunt from daylight till dark and plan on loosing about 10 pounds....I need it.RC


----------



## john tribett (Feb 6, 2009)

Rick Jones and myself hope to make it. We were at the Chickasawhatchie hunt and had a great time. We're from up north but we ain't no dam yankees. We love get'n to Ga. as much as possible. Not 100% sure yet but we're hopeing.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 6, 2009)

I wonder who was asking some not to come since they did not have trad equipment?One guy went out there last year with a compound,and was welcomed.I had my longbow,and I had a few guys give me tips,and pointers.Almost a year later I finally took a hog with it.I may have gotten some strange looks,but maybe it was because buckbacks had spread rumors about me before I got there..lol

I got my arrows back today,and I plan on practicing up.I think if gsubo shows up I will take him back to my honey hole..I weigh too much to hunt APEX's honey holes..lol


----------



## The Fever (Feb 7, 2009)

I really wish I could make it yall, i have wanted to join yall for this since last year, but due to college and my limited time frame i have not been able to get in the practice i wanted to with my recurve and im not a good enough shot yet. I am more of a compound bow hunter that was trying to get into the sport. Im looking forward seeing the stories posted


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I wonder who was asking some not to come since they did not have trad equipment?One guy went out there last year with a compound,and was welcomed.I had my longbow,and I had a few guys give me tips,and pointers.Almost a year later I finally took a hog with it.I may have gotten some strange looks,but maybe it was because buckbacks had spread rumors about me before I got there..lol



There is no doubt in my mind at all that someone interested in attending this event to learn about and experience traditional archery would be VERY welcomed by EVERY trad shooter there even if they bring a compound to hunt with. The key is, one interested in learning how to shoot and hunt with a traditional bow. Correct me if I am wrong here Apex, but what the event is not intended to be is an open hunt for everyone regardless of their types of bows and who only want to team up for a hunt with no interests in traditional archery.

If someone wants to tag along with me during the hunt while carrying a compound they are are certainly welcome to do so if they don't talk to loud. I will also add that they would surely do better with the pigs with some of these guys that are truly swamp wise.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 7, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing everyone at camp. BUT me and Mark are on a hog killing mission that weekend so it might be best to bring up last seasons swamp wise topic for those who didn't make it. We will be at camp at night to share in everyones success and campfire. Sic'em guys. And gals!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> I wonder who was asking some not to come since they did not have trad equipment?One guy went out there last year with a compound,and was welcomed.I had my longbow,and I had a few guys give me tips,and pointers.Almost a year later I finally took a hog with it.I may have gotten some strange looks,but maybe it was because buckbacks had spread rumors about me before I got there..lol


what rumors was that?
and the compound shooter bought a recurve the very next week, so he didnt come down and fool anyone. he was interested from the start. look at his post in last years thread. If you have an interest, come and play
lookin for a freebie, stay away


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 7, 2009)

Well said Al and buckbacks.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 7, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> what rumors was that?
> and the compound shooter bought a recurve the very next week, so he didnt come down and fool anyone. he was interested from the start. look at his post in last years thread. If you have an interest, come and play
> lookin for a freebie, stay away


No!no!no!..I didn't ever say he was trying to fool anyone.My point was that he had NO longbow or recurve  only a compound,and WAS welcomed.That's why I was curious who was turning away people with compound who were interested in learing about trad.Maybe I got crossed up on that,but that's the way I read it.

I guarantee you there will be guys out there with 22's,muzzleloaders,compounds and x-bows...They may even be camping at the same campsite..It is public land,and the place gets hit real hard.

And them strange looks was coming from the rabbit slayer..All I gotta say is western omelette...


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 7, 2009)

Public Land Prowler said:


> No!no!no!..I didn't ever say he was trying to fool anyone.My point was that he had NO longbow or recurve  only a compound,and WAS welcomed.That's why I was curious who was turning away people with compound who were interested in learing about trad.Maybe I got crossed up on that,but that's the way I read it.
> 
> I guarantee you there will be guys out there with 22's,muzzleloaders,compounds and x-bows...They may even be camping at the same campsite..It is public land,and the place gets hit real hard.
> 
> And them strange looks was coming from the rabbit slayer..All I gotta say is western omelette...



Don't forget the sausage sticks you had with it. I dont think the guys this year asking have mentioned the word trad or traditional archery in any post.
I went there yesterday. there was a group of guys there.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Feb 8, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I'm In. See if acchyper wants to do the fry again. I'll bring the fish for Saturday night. I even thought about cooking somethin on Friday nite like maybe ribs or Beer can chickens. who's up for that?



Hey buckbacks-
If ya'll plan to do the fish fry, I have a good breading mix I would like to donate to the trip. PM me with how many pounds of fish you plan to fry and give me an address to ship it to. I can't make this hunt, but there is always next year. Sure would like to meet you, Marty and others. 
Clay


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 11, 2009)

Good morning all!  Here is an update.  I have been trying to stay up on the hogs, and where they are in relation to camp.  There isn't a ton of sign right near camp yet.  They are making their way from the marsh, but seem to be later this year compared to last.  I plan to hit them hard this weekend and get a firm handle on where the most sign is.  Bicycles are a plus guys!  I know you can get to them easily with wheels.   I went to the rabbit spot Sun afternoon.  Myself and one other guy killed three, but saw 15-20.  It was more a scouting trip than anything.  They are thicker than they were last year.  So plan to shoot some, if you like.  We may or may not plan a group rabbit hunt.  I guess it depends on the interest.  

My boat will be ready if needed.  It may be smart to have two or three in camp, just in case.  I will make a recommendation after this weekend.  I just don't want everyone to have to make that trek down the dead end road.  A boat trip is no cake walk though!

I'll post again after my weekend hunt to give everyone an update.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 12, 2009)

Not as much sign for sure,except me and others have noticed a large increase in dog tracks.We may be out there as well doing some pre-scouting again this weekend.There has been no shortage of pressure yet,even a few guys with trad gear have been seen out there getting a head start as well I guess..lol

I hope to make it next Saturday.Me and eric were shooting our longbows at his house the other day,and I was telling him I heard RC and Marty could hit a coke can at 40yds.Looks like I may be able to hit a 200# boar at 15yds if I bite my lip just right..

I'd love to try rabbits.My first trad kill was a rabbit back when I was 12.He let me sling 6 arrows at him.It was nearly 20 years before my next trad kill...lol


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 13, 2009)

Only if you let me shoot all my arrows at it!  RCs another story.

I've seen some guys using squirrel dogs out there.  I think that's all dogs can hunt right now.  The guys doggin hogs will access via the river, and they are sneaky on the WMA.


----------



## Robk (Feb 13, 2009)

my shoulder's all jacked up so I'll just bring my smokepole.  Hope no one minds.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Feb 14, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> Only if you let me shoot all my arrows at it!  RCs another story.
> 
> I've seen some guys using squirrel dogs out there.  I think that's all dogs can hunt right now.  The guys doggin hogs will access via the river, and they are sneaky on the WMA.



They been hoggin with big dogs- 2 weekends in a row from the main road- seen the sign there today and last Tuesday- picked up one of their dogs today. Could overrun from the private side too though. Ask RC about the action he and JB seen one night right at camp. Dogs shouldn't hurt ya'll too much this weekend cause the hogs are very very deep. TUES. AND TODAY pedaled a total of 10+ miles and walked 13+ miles and only seen a group of 3 and a group of 2, all 60-80 lb. range. Does anyone know where the old sunken cypress logs with the big nails sticking out above the water is, that crosses a slough? Anybody hunt today?


----------



## robert carter (Feb 14, 2009)

JB and I were woke up in camp  last year. Rednecks caught a hog 50 yards in front of my tent with dogs. Got nothing against dog`n pork but it needs to be OFF public land.RC


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 15, 2009)

I hunt this WMA probably 40-50 days a year and have never seen hog doggers on the Buffalo Swamp tract.  Coming in from the river is a different story.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 15, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I hunt this WMA probably 40-50 days a year and have never seen hog doggers on the Buffalo Swamp tract.  Coming in from the river is a different story.



I didnt mention it yesterday but while passing over the river I saw 2 boats. One of them had a dog box in it. I didn't think  much of it til you said that.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 15, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> ... TUES. AND TODAY pedaled a total of 10+ miles and walked 13+ miles and only seen a group of 3 and a group of 2, all 60-80 lb. range.




If I have to walk that far in, just call a medi-vac helicopter to get me out!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 15, 2009)

We've had a change in plans.
Pigmy (who has a real job) has finally decided to take Friday off! 

We'll be leaving Thurs night and getting to camp sometime after midnight. I hope you guys are sound sleepers. Leave a light on for us, Ok?


----------



## huntingonthefly (Feb 15, 2009)

buckbacks said:


> I didnt mention it yesterday but while passing over the river I saw 2 boats. One of them had a dog box in it. I didn't think  much of it til you said that.



When I was pretty deep yesterday- heard 2 boats come in- one in Cathead and the other Lewis-  heard a rimfire and a big gun fire from Cathead Creek- heard several shots coming from Lewis throughout the morning- may have been plinking- heard a dog behind Fulton Ridge- maybe all that action may move the hogs back on the hill.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope to come, just dont know when i will be able to come, either thursday or late friday!


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got a new pup coming and I've got to get the kenell and fence finished this weekend.  Y'all have a good one.  I'll see y'all in April at Chick.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Feb 15, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I hunt this WMA probably 40-50 days a year and have never seen hog doggers on the Buffalo Swamp tract.  Coming in from the river is a different story.



See thread #79 from RC. You are probably not out there in the middle of the night 40-50 times a year.That's when they do it. I've only been about six times and seen sign of it every time. It was there Tues. Hogs, dogs, their owner's tracks, their vehicle tracks, hog hair, etc. Sign in the drive road and in a couple of plots. One hog was caught right at the road at an entrance of a food plot access trail. Ain't gotta see 'em- I'm a hunter and a woodsman- I can read sign. To think about it, I've seen ''scouts'' coming into check the camp.
''Sneaky'' like u said.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 15, 2009)

We saw 2 trucks coming in with dogboxes tonight..1hr after dark...Not on the WMA,but at my other favorite place...there is no law to stop 'em at night unless you call right then.I have heard several state and federal wardens say they don't care what happens to the hogs..so there ya go.

Not everyone that does hog doggin poaches,just like how not everyone that deer hunts does it over corn..It's the one's who don't care that ruin it for the rest.Maybe One day the good hog doggers will stand up against the bad ones....


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 16, 2009)

Well guys, here is the latest report.  The hogs are not as close to camp as last year, and they are moving mostly after dark.  That means walking or biking, and hunting some thick stuff!  No, 4 miles is not required, but plan on half of that each way to get on the higher concentrations.  There are roaming boars that could be anywhere.

I saw two hogs yesterday, but didn't get a shot.  They were bedded, and I jumped them.  Stalking the beds is tough!

I also went to check on the rabbits late yesterday.  They have been thinned out!  We didn't get a shot in about an hour.  Did see several though, but they weren't posing for photos either.  

I don't want to discourage folks, but just want everyone to know that there isn't a hog behind every tree.  Those woods wise folks will have no trouble getting on hogs if they work for it.  I will point the others in a good direction.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 17, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I don't want to discourage folks, but just want everyone to know that there isn't a hog behind every tree.  .



Just what kind of "Huntin Resort" are you runnin down there anyway? You know, it's bad enough you're makin us sleep on the ground! 








Looks like good weather though


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 17, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I don't want to discourage folks, but just want everyone to know that there isn't a hog behind every tree.  Those woods wise folks will have no trouble getting on hogs if they work for it.  I will point the others in a good direction.


Well if Marty,rc and the gang would leave some for us we might have luck...   (plp)(apex)


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 18, 2009)

Just a reminder that this is a primitive camp with no water or electricity.  So bring water and a camp lantern.  Looking forward to it folks!


----------



## John Cooper (Feb 18, 2009)

marty me and phil are out.......due to sickness...on both side's......i am laid up in bed with some kinda crud and phil is haveing some problems with a tick born illness......


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 18, 2009)

Well looks like me and Jonathan (stick and string) might get to leave out thursday evening instead of friday. Hope we dont wake anyone cause it might be late. Marty we look forward to meeting you as well as others. Save some meat for us!!!!!!


----------



## deersled (Feb 19, 2009)

heading out momentarily. Be down there in a silver frontier. Reckon its gonna take 5 hours, should be there by 9:30. See yall!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 19, 2009)

We are gonna miss seeing you guys in Culloden, but I got a feelin' y'all will have more fun stickin' pigs.

Hope to see y'all in Culloden in March.

Have fun and don't believe anything Pinunut tells ya.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 19, 2009)

I think they got wet in camp last nite!


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 19, 2009)

*Leaving today*

My buddy and i will be leaving after work today, it will be late for us getting in .  Probably around 10:00 PM , will be leaving from Austell around 4:30-4:45 . See yall down there . Hope you guys been watching the temps for over night. Saying its going to be down around 19 deg for possibly 2 nites . I'm bringing my propane heater!!!!. I'll be in a red and silver s-10 pickup with a topper.  


             Kirk Stapleton


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2009)

bowhntr said:


> My buddy and i will be leaving after work today, it will be late for us getting in .  Probably around 10:00 PM , will be leaving from Austell around 4:30-4:45 . See yall down there . Hope you guys been watching the temps for over night. Saying its going to be down around 19 deg for possibly 2 nites . I'm bringing my propane heater!!!!. I'll be in a red and silver s-10 pickup with a topper.
> 
> 
> Kirk Stapleton



Kirk, looks like Ta-ton-ka, pigmy, and myself will be leaving Marietta about the same time. I'll PM you my cell # so we can be in touch if a need arises.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 19, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Kirk, looks like Ta-ton-ka, pigmy, and myself will be leaving Marietta about the same time. I'll PM you my cell # so we can be in touch if a need arises.




You guys have a safe trip. We are planning to leave 
about 5 am tomorrow. I saw a forecast for 27 to 30 Friday night, and a bit warmer for Saturday. Either way, may not have to light the Thermocell. Looking forward to this hunt, see you at camp!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm one very unhappy guy right now!
I have been sick all week with a bad case of the creeping crud.  >. I  was hoping   I would feel better today, so I could make the hunt this weekend. I was really looking forward to meeting everyone  
Well quess what.. I'm still sick as a dog!
So it look's like I'm not going to make it...Just take me out back and shoot me! I'm sure I would feel better!


Apex....Al....You guy's stick one for me....!


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 19, 2009)

I intend to be down there by 5 P.M. or so Friday and stay through till Monday.


----------



## Bowana (Feb 19, 2009)

We'll be leaving out about 7am in the morning if all goes well. Should be there by noon.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 19, 2009)

About to head that way. Looking forward to seeing everyone and hate you are sick bubba.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm outa here!  About to shut the store down and go load the truck!  I should be in camp around 8 pm.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 19, 2009)

You guy's be safe ...and..stay warm..


----------



## rapid fire (Feb 19, 2009)

This is killing me.  I have to stay home and finish the kennel and fence for my new pup.  Anyone want to come over and help me put up 300' of horse fence and wire and build a kennel?  Y'all have a blast and take lots of pics.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Feb 19, 2009)

Rapid Fire.....Having to stay home ( and being sick to boot)is making me as grumpy as a Bull Dog crapping tack's. I feel you're pain...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Feb 19, 2009)

I'll be leaving in the morning about 8 A.M., going to try and stay until Monday.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like work for me this weekend.Gotta get it when ya can.I don't need a hog as bad as overtime right now,but would have really liked to have hung out with some of y'all again.Good luck to all!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 19, 2009)

PLP, a lot of work is a whole lot better than none. Its a blessing these days.Be thankful.RC


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 20, 2009)

Al33 said:


> We discussed this thoroughly last year regarding compound and crossbow shooters coming to these events and I think it's important to reiterate something here, but before I do let me emphatically state I am not speaking for Apex or anyone else other than myself.
> 
> This and last years hunt were organized by Apex, not TBG or any other traditional archery organization. Yes, likely most of those attending are TBG members but it is not a TBG sanctioned or advertised event. It is one person wanting to do something special for those he has a lot in common with, namely hunters who hunt with traditional bows. If Apex or anyone else here wants to host a shoot or hunt for traditional shooters only that is their prerogative and if they want to restrict it to traditional bows only that is also their prerogative and right to do so and no one should feel or be made to feel apologetic about it.
> 
> ...



SEZ in the WMA regs, certain areas within WMA are open to hog hunting after the last weekend of waterfowl season and a special HOG hunt 1-8 March. I did not see where one had to shoot a long bow or a recurve to hunt. I think u can hunt that area with firearm if u wanna. if u organize an event on public land, U can't exclude the public!!!!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Feb 20, 2009)

hawgrider1200 said:


> SEZ in the WMA regs, certain areas within WMA are open to hog hunting after the last weekend of waterfowl season and a special HOG hunt 1-8 March. I did not see where one had to shoot a long bow or a recurve to hunt. I think u can hunt that area with firearm if u wanna. if u organize an event on public land, U can't exclude the public!!!!


I think what they are saying is if you don't do trad,or care for trad,they really don't want you to hang out with them.They didn't say you can't hunt out there.They just don't share the same interest,and don't care to hang out with non trad hunters.Just because it is public land doesn't mean you have to be friends,and hang out with anyone who shows up out there wanting to tag along with ya.It's not an event.Its a gathering of friends with a common interest.If I get 5 friends up to go hunting with me,and 3 or 4 other guys just pop up and want to hang out with us,well it is our option if they tag with us.

You can show up with a .22mag or muzzleloader,and go hunt,but You won't be really welcomed in their spot at camp,or to tag along with them.Go find your own hogs and spots.That's like showing up at the park and inviting yourself into someone elses birthday party.Or just start following another family around hanging out with them...You'll get some strange looks...Why would you want to show up and tag along with a group of people who clearly share a different interest,and are trying to have an outing together?


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 22, 2009)

Seems like some people are getting there panties in a wad!!!!

I you want to hunt go hunt and quit crying!!!

Anyways after all this controversy and people making a big deal outta everything, no one with a gun and only one compound hunter that I know of showed up, and noone with a compound is looked down on. The first time I met this group I had a compound but I had just purchased a recurve and took both, hunted with the compound and brought my recurve to help get it set up and shoot in camp. So it's not like we are kicking anyone out just trying to keep the interest the same. 

You don't take a race car to a mud bog and a rifle to a skeet shoot!


----------

